
The Uncanny Power of Incompetent Men - pyzon
https://forge.medium.com/what-boris-johnsons-incompetence-can-teach-you-about-leadership-72a52e471e66
======
rurban
"Welcome to the era of post-competence" is a surpringly fitting headline for
SW projects also. Usually the original author leaves someday and then the era
of post-competence begins.

